# Dovetail troubleshooting help please



## harleymantampa (Jul 25, 2014)

I am new to dove-tailing, am using a Porter Cable router and jig setup. I started with a piece of junk from Harbor freight, but just stepped up to the PC.

Doing half blind dovetails. My sockets in the horizontal piece are too small for the tails in the vertical piece. I have made adjustments until I am crazy. I obviously am doing something wrong. I shorted the bit length, and the problem still exists, just that the cuts are not as deep. I was hoping to adjust it where it ended up being so loose, but I can't get it there. I can't even bang the joint together hardly with a hammer. 

Please please help. I will gladly pass on the knowledge to others, and share things I do know!:big_boss:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Al
Too Loose. If joint is too loose, increase bit depth. Too Tight. If the joint is too tight, decrease depth.


----------



## harleymantampa (Jul 25, 2014)

I decreased the depth, till both pieces were very shallow, they still would not fit. I'll try to take and post pics


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I can remember hearing that Porter Cable shipped incorrect bits with some of their jigs. A call to Porter Cable will confirm this and get you the right bit if yours is wrong. Have your model and serial numbers ready when you call. If that isn't your problem they should be able to help you get it working right. Sorry I can't help further. I own a Leeigh D4R.

Charley


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

From my Porter Cable 4200 (12inch) manual

● Half-blind Dovetail Template
● 17/32", 7° Dovetail Bit 43776PC
● 3/4" O.D. Template Guide, 42040
● Template Guide Lock Nut, 42239

FITTING AND TROUBLESHOOTING
For joints that are too loose, adjust your router to make a deeper cut. (Measure the gap (A) Fig. Q10 in the test cut
and adjust the router for that amount).
For joints that are too tight, adjust your router to make a more shallow cut.
Once you achieve the correct depth, secure the router bit depth guide in place with a 3/8" wrench.
If the drawer front overlaps the drawer side, reposition the template toward you (Fig. Q11).
If the drawer front is recessed from the edge of the drawer side (Fig. Q12), reposition the template away from you.


----------

